#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-30
<xnixan> morning bassem :)
<bassem> xnixan, good after morning
<xnixan> bassem, LOL
<xnixan> bassem, i have BB pearl 9105, i need to have french interface, what shall i do?
<bassem> xnixan, replace it with linux based phone!
<xnixan> bassem, :)
<xnixan> bassem, it's for one of my friends :)
<bassem> xnixan, you've asked the wrong person! I know only about linux phones!
<xnixan> bassem, i thought you are working on BB apps!
<bassem> xnixan, no, I work on servers that serve mobile phones!
<xnixan> bassem, hmmmmmm
<xnixan> bassem, BTW, how to run .rm files on maemo?
<bassem> xnixan, rm file !
<bassem> what is rm? real player?
<xnixan>  bassem yep
<bassem> xnixan, I didn't face that before! send me sample file to check it
<xnixan> bassem, thanks a lot :)
<xnixan> bassem, what it your email?
<nlsthzn> Morning :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn, good after morning :)
<nlsthzn> xnixan: Ah yes... that too :p ... Hate it when I get my timing wrong after a night shift, slept to much yesterday and stayed up the whole night again... now slept to much again today :/
<xnixan> nlsthzn, :)
<bassem> xnixan, I have good news and bad news! with wich one should I start?
<xnixan> bassem, bad news first!
<bassem> xnixan, your file didn't work!
 * nlsthzn thinks real media is fail... this is the 21st century now :p
<xnixan> bassem, and the good news?
<bassem> xnixan, I found .rm files in my phone, and it works after installing Extra Decoders Support package!!!
<xnixan> bassem, is there difference between 2 .rm files?
<bassem> xnixan, no idea!
<xnixan> bassem, ok, what is the package name?
<bassem> " Extra Decoders Support "
<xnixan> bassem, i will check it, thanks bro?
<xnixan> :)
<bassem> xnixan, welcome
<xnixan> bassem, :)
<xnixan> bassem, is it possible to run windows codecs on maemo?
<bassem> xnixan, I don't think so!
<xnixan> bassem, ok, do you have any idea about the availability for Windows CE for ARM Arch?
<bassem> xnixan, I know nothing about Windows platforms for mobiles
<xnixan> bassem, thanks :)
<nlsthzn> bai
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-31
<xnixan> morning bassem Miriup :)
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<Toki> All right guys, sorry for the delay, but it's time to get to business. bassem, are you there?
<Toki> Miriup, xnixan, are you going to attent tomorrow's meetup?
<nlsthzn> Hi all
<nlsthzn> Pls remember to have someone be seceratary on the next meeting and also to make a minutes and put it online...
<Toki> nlsthzn: I wanted to discuss about right now, but no one's here...
<nlsthzn> Toki: Mostly nothing happening in here... got off with a bang and then interest was lost...
<Toki> nlsthzn: So what do you suggest we do tomorrow?
<nlsthzn> Toki: I suggest nothing... I find it infuriating that the day before a meetup someone thinks about this, something that should already have been decided, documented and communicated to everyone properly... as a group/community we are failing at this :/
<Toki> nlsthzn: Omar was too friggin' late to infrom us that he;s not gonna show up.
<nlsthzn> Toki: Which is an issue... if the loco is dependant on one person then it is doomed to failure
<Toki> nlsthzn: Well, we did accept him as an organizer of the meetups, in that case, he was also responsible for informing us of any unforeseen changes.
<Toki> Whatever, we should take this oppurtunity to organize this by ourselves, I want go ahead and do so and wanted to opinions as well.
<Toki> *wanted to hear other's opinions
<Toki> Will wait till mid-afternoon then make changes by myself
<nlsthzn> Well, maybe you should use the mailing list then and get many opinions... and I didn't accept anybody as anything... what exactly are the responsibilities of the organizer... and why if nothing about the meetup was communicated two weeks ago wasn't it queeried?
<nlsthzn> I think there are some big issues that need to get clarified just to get the basic things working it seems...
<bassem> nlsthzn, Toki , hi
<nlsthzn> bassem: Hey
<Toki> bassem: Hey!
<Toki> bassem: Can you make the reservation pleasE?
<bassem> Toki, I don't have the contact!
<bassem> Toki, and, do we need reservation?
<Toki> Hmm, wasn't it in the email? Let me reread it...
<Toki> bassem: Oh, Omar instructed to call 181 to get the number...
<bassem> Toki, http://www.yellowpages.ae/profile/ODg4MDA1ODI2/More-Cafe.html
<Toki> bassem: So please go ahead...? :)
<Toki> Okay. the next thing is what the meetup is going to be actually about.
<nlsthzn> If I see how much effort the ubuntu-za guys are having to put in for re-certification to be an official Loco I have to say we have a big challenge ahead of ourselves if we are still booking venues for the only meeting their is a day before the meeting is supposed to be occuring
<bassem> nlsthzn, so what to do in that case ?
<Toki> I for one would report the progress and the block I faced with NI Model School (I've been introduced to the place by Joseph and went there for nearly everday for a couple of weeks).
<nlsthzn> bassem: in which case would that be?
<bassem> nlsthzn, which you mentioned !
<nlsthzn> bassem: I mentioned much.. please be specific
<bassem> nlsthzn, booking venue !
<nlsthzn> Do you think it is a good idea to book a venue the day before the event?
<nlsthzn> bassem: ^
<bassem> nlsthzn, no, it's not good at all! but what to do now? cancel the meeting ?!!
<Toki> bassem: No. there already RSVPs, and it's toomorrow. It's not something big that we have to prepare stuff for the meeting.
<nlsthzn> bassem: I didn't say that... I also didn't say that a venue shouldn't be booked for tomorrow... just that I don't think that it is good that this is the way things are being done
<Toki> nlsthzn: Don't worry too much - we're still learning. Omar has left without wartning, we can take this situation and let others me responsible as well
<bassem> Toki, I know that!!!
<nlsthzn> Toki: Feels to me that some of what I am saying/feeling/metioning now occured previously as well... maybe not exactly but similar
<bassem> nlsthzn, for me I don't like to dicuss what happened and why! I more like to discuss what is the next step!
<nlsthzn> bassem: sure, let us keep doing what we did, and keep getting what we got
<Toki> Yes, so meeetup topics please!
<nlsthzn> bassem: if your next steps are about doing it better (or right for a change) then sure
<bassem> Toki, can you prepare a mini agenda about thing that we can dicuss tomorrow!
<Toki> bassem: For that I want suggestions.
<bassem> Toki, 1- how to prepare a monthly meeting!
<bassem> 2- what to do if the orginizer disapear 1 day before the meeting
<Toki> bassem: Book it and all those who RSVP will appear. XD
<Toki> bassem: Okay, I understand you don't like what just happned, but what about the next steps you were talking about?
<Toki> BRB.
<bassem> Toki, done
<Toki> Back.
<Toki> bassem: Booking?
<bassem> Toki, yes, tomorrow 7pm more cafe festival city, the big table :-)
<Toki> bassem: Yippe? :P
<Toki> Anyway, back to meetup topic.
<bassem> Toki, they mentioned that we have to order at least one order per person
<Toki> bassem: Wha~t? Not all of us ordered in the previous meetings, so what's the deal now?
<bassem> Toki, I don't know, I told her that, but she said that she heard that notification from her boss
<Toki> bassem: So what will happen if we didn't order? Would they kick us out? >_>
<Toki> I say it's nothing worth mulling over. If need be we can change the meetup venue next time.
<bassem> Toki, no, but next time they might refuse to host us!
<bassem> xnixan,
<bassem> xnixan,
<bassem> xnixan,
<bassem> can you come tomorrow
<Toki> bassem: That's what, we can change  the venue if they make a big deal of it.
<bassem> Toki, maybe we can move to xnixan place
<xnixan> bassem, ISA i will
<Toki> Where was that place again?
<bassem> xnixan, don't forget! tomorrow 7pm at more cafe festival city
<xnixan> bassem, sure!
<bassem> Toki, Al Ahli driving school
<bassem> xnixan, Omar talked to you to discuss it ?
<xnixan> bassem, nop
<Toki> bassem: The area.
<bassem> xnixan, np, tomorrow we can discuss it
<bassem> Toki, I don't know!
<bassem> Toki, ask xnixan
<Toki> xnixan: What area is it in?
<xnixan> Toki, 1m
<Toki> ?
<Toki> Oh.
<bassem> Toki, how to replay Omar's message, so all ppl in the thread will know about the reservation!!!
<Toki> bassem: Just send it to the mailing list. Or post a thread with the option of notifying all members ticked.
<bassem> Toki, let us finish the points of meeting and then will send the mail!
<Toki> No just for announcing that the meetup isn't cancelled just because Omar's absent.
<Toki> Add more details will be update later at the end.
<Toki> Besides, I already got one point to discuss - regular meetup venue/
 * nlsthzn thinks that maybe you should also discuss minutes, and finilizing agenda etc. at a set date before the menu... suggestion may be at least a week... but it is just a thought as he can never be at the meetings anyhow
<nlsthzn> *set date before the meeting
<xnixan> Toki, check this 25.120085, 55.226377 @ google maps
<Toki> xnixan: Will do.
<Toki> nlsthzn: Yes, we depended on Omar too much.
<nlsthzn> Toki: Like we said about all the other things, IRC, web site etc... redundency is needed... and sound best practices
<nlsthzn> Also... Please note that I may be far, and a bit out of the loop... if something needs doing and I don't know I can't try and help...
<Toki> nlsthzn: Don't worry, I can force something upon you if need be. :P
<nlsthzn> Toki: :) ... it would be a bit better if all that is needed to be done was communicated clearly to the group so the ones with the means and the time could make sure it happens... :p
<Toki> Something we need to discuss as well -- deciding on things, and then having someone follow it up.
<Toki> Just saying I can do it is not gonna cut it, we need to do it properly (says my perfectionist side).
<Toki> xnixan, bassem, given my lack of experience in roads (I don't drive and mostly use public transport), I can comment on the issue of location convenience.
<nlsthzn> Toki: I was having a thought the other day too... we should really do some sort of follow up on the installfest... look into the feasibility of getting feedback on some of the students that was assisted... maybe make a flyer for them with all the new contact info we got (which we didnt' have back then)... make them know we are still there to assist and care
<Toki> If you know the are well, please discuss it at the next meetup.
<bassem> Toki, wait
<Toki> nlsthzn: That's fine and all, but I for one don't have the contact of the IEEE guys of the uni so that we can discuss a follow-up.
<Toki> Now, if you'll excuse me, I would like to answer to my stomach.
<nlsthzn> Toki: Was thinking the meetup could discuss it and then contact the IEEE guys with suggestions... but no matter... was just a thought :)
<nlsthzn> bassem: Mail received on venue
<bassem> Toki, the place is very good for public transportation, there's bus 12 and F25
<bassem> nlsthzn, I've sent that :-)
<nlsthzn> bassem: I was just letting you know I got it (and thus that everyone got it) ;)
<Miriup> Toki: thanks for the meetup reminder. :)
<bassem> Miriup, are you coming tomorrow?
 * Miriup is opening the meetup site.
 * Miriup thinks the Meetup site is not Konqueror friendly and tries the next browser. ;)
<Toki> Miriup: Don't thank me just yet - that was just an automated reminder.
<Toki> All right fellows, the points I;ve gathered to discuss so far are.
<Miriup> Toki: I meant the one at (13:08:43)  here.
<Toki> Meeteup venue.
<Toki> Miriup: That was the autmoated one (there are two one a week ahead, the other is a day before).
<Toki> Next is Meetup minutes.
<Toki> Then follow-up for AUS installgest.
<Toki> And last is my report  on NI Model School.
<Toki> bassem, nlsthzn, xnixan, Miriup, is there anything you guys would like to add?
<nlsthzn> Toki: IRC meeting... next date, purpose etc?
<bassem> Toki, how to prepare for a meetup, and what to do in critical situations
<Toki> bassem, nlsthzn, xnixan, Miriup, who do you think should take the position that Omar left (i.e. meeting chair equivalent in IRC).
<Toki> Okay, will add those two as well, nlsthzn, bassem.
<nlsthzn> Toki: discuss that also tomorrow
<Toki> nlsthzn: We need to decide one for now.
<bassem> Toki, we can discuss that there! don't forget Haden, Josef and Silviu
<Toki> Joseph is travelling abroad as well.
<nlsthzn> Toki: oh for the meetup tomorrow...
<Miriup> bassem: Back to your question, I think I have decide in the last moment tomorrow. But when I'm free, I'll be there.
<bassem> Miriup, it's OK to come anytime! usualy we stay till 9:00pm
<Toki> Speaking of Silviu and Haden, why aren't the here? I was expecting them to be online as usual.
<Toki> *aren't they
<Toki> BTW, Miriup, I don't think we discussed if we met in any of the Meetups - what name do you go by on Meetup?
<Toki> nlsthzn, bassem, xnixan, Miriup, I still think we should decide who's going to take the lead tomorrow (actually, I just want to remove Omar as the host and replace it with whoever is going to lead us :P)
<Miriup> Dirk. I don't think we've met. I've been recently only once to a LUG/meetup and that was when Imtiaz was still running his group.
<bassem> Toki, tomorrow we will decide!!
<nlsthzn> :) so the sheep need a shepard... I am in no place to say anything as I have never attended (and won't be starting tomorrow)
<Toki> bassem: I want to remove his name NOW!. ;)
<Miriup> I'm unreliable, I can'
<Toki> nlsthzn: Won't be?
<Miriup> I can't be it either. ;)
<bassem> Toki, tomorrow
<nlsthzn> Toki: not tomorrow, no...
<Toki> bassem: You're quite stubborn. :|
<Toki> nlsthzn: SYou said starting tomorrow. :)
<nlsthzn> Toki: read carefully what I wrote
<Toki> (and won't be [attending] starting tomorrow)
<bassem> nlsthzn, Toki , anything else to be disccued tomorrow?
<Toki> Well, I've decided on just the points you guys added to my list for now.
<nlsthzn> bassem: not from my side... sounds like enough
 * Miriup noticed he never joined the group. lol
<nlsthzn> Miriup: lol
<bassem> Toki, offical LoCo?!!
<Toki> bassem: Let's get us in order first (we nearly cancelled our meetup just because of one person).
<Toki> *get ourselves
<nlsthzn> well, any good meeting should have the oppertunity to have new topics added on the day
<Toki> nlsthzn: Indeed, there's nothing restricting us into adding more topics while we are it.
<Toki> nlsthzn:, bassem, a trivial question, but title do I give to this meetyp?
<Toki> *meetup
<bassem> Toki, just reply to my email!
<Toki> bassem: Ah, didn't check my inbox yet.
<nlsthzn> bassem: you do seem to enjoy the shift+1 key :p
<Toki> bassem: That's fine but I can send an email from the meetup itself, and I'm asking about the title of meetup.
<bassem> nlsthzn, yes!!!
<nlsthzn> :)
<bassem> nlsthzn, can you help Toki with that!
<Toki> nlsthzn: If you will. :)
<nlsthzn> Toki: I am not sure I understand the problem... what where previous meetings called
<Toki> The last one was 11.04 review, nlsthzn.
<Toki> nlsthzn: Omar Absent Monthly Gathering? :(
<Toki> Oh forget it, nlsthzn, bassem, I'll just name it plain Monthly Gathering.
<nlsthzn> Toki: that was just about what I was going to suggest
<Toki> nlsthzn: Great minds think alike? :P
<bassem> Toki, it's Monthly Gathering, no need for other names..
<nlsthzn> Fools never differ
<Toki> nlsthzn: Ah, that's much better. :D
<nlsthzn> :)
<Toki> Okay, everyone has been emailed on Meetup detail change.
<Toki> Shoot any issues with the minor details guys.
<Toki> I was unavailable since my last message. If there's anything you want changed on the meetup, drop me an email or comment on it/
<Toki> Gotta go for now.
<Toki> Bye.
<Toki> So hey guys, did you prepare your bag packs for tomorrow's outing?
<Toki> Don't forget to bring plenty of rations.
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-01
<hadenx> Hey ...
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-04
<nlsthzn-work> Hello all :)
